# Back with bad Pancake news



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys. Sorry I was gone so long on unexpected hiatus - I didn't mean for it to last so long, but things have gotten a bit hectic around here, especially in the last couple weeks! My roommate & I took in a stray kitten because she was so skinny & desperate for attention. Slowly working on cat introductions & trying to give the kitten (Ditto) enough attention & playtime despite having her locked in my room most of the time. She's estimated around 10 months old, not spayed (getting done in a week) & has already had a litter of kittens!

Anyway....bad news re: Pancake. She's still around, but not for long.  She started peeing blood a couple weeks ago, so I got her in to the vet. Confirmed not in urine, so we scheduled a spay. She was supposed to be spayed today, but I noticed a bump on her nose before we went in this morning. Vet took some quick x-rays & confirmed - it's a tumor. Spay was canceled & we came home with antibiotics & metacam to help keep Pancake comfortable. I don't know if she'll make it to Halloween, but we'll see. Maybe my miracle girl will surprise me. 

Sorry to come back with such crappy news, but it did prompt me to come back! I'll try to get back in the swing of stopping in on here as much as I can despite Pancake & the kitten. If there's anything in particular that could use my attention, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about the bad news! ): I'm hoping all will go well!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this ❤❤


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh no! You did so much for Pancake to make her healthy again. I know you gave her a longer and better life than she would have had otherwise. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. ♥ I'm grateful to have gotten nearly two years with her, especially given that 1.5 of that, we weren't sure we would get. She'll be getting lots of snuggles and spoiling for whatever time she has left.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

So sorry to hear this, hoping all the best for her ♡


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

I know she is in good hands. So sorry to hear. I'll be thinking of you!


----------

